# OH! NOOOOOOO! Billy Mays died!



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I love his infomercials, I love Pitchmen, I think he's a brilliant marketer, I'm so sad he has passed away :-(

He really seems like a genuinely nice guy, and I am sure he will be greatly missed.

Police: TV pitchman Billy Mays found dead at home - Yahoo! News


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Is he the OxyClean guy?


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah, he made Oxy Clean, I think DIDI 7, the dual saw (with Anthony Sullivan).


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

Pitchmen is awesome......wassup with all these ppl dyin this month...?


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

shall we say "KABOOM"?


----------



## Naustroms (May 14, 2009)

that guy could sell ice to a polar bear


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

How crazy. RIP


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

ye seriously WTF....he's gonna haunt the shamWOW guy.......but for real though RIP Billy Mays


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> Pitchmen is awesome......wassup with all these ppl dyin this month...?


more like this week craziness


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

BmoreTrue said:


> ye seriously WTF....he's gonna haunt the shamWOW guy.......but for real though RIP Billy Mays


It is so obvious that they loathe ShamWow Vince. Billy had a recent infomercial for this marker that removes scratches on cars. Then he throws in a bottle of stuff that does the same for appliances, and floors, and stuff, then he throws in an all purpose shammy, which clearly looks exactly like a ShamWow, and that shammy thing is like an after thought, like its so pointless he just tosses it in for free lol. I have to admit though, I love my shamwows, and I also love my chef tony knives, and I have dreams about buying a slapchop (you just put an onion in with a peel, and slap it around a few times and it is chopped and perfectly peeled!) I love as seen on TV crap lol, it usually works really well. Maybe ShamWow Vince would get to be on pitchmen, except he spends his free time having fist fights with ladies of the evening lol, but man I love his Shamwows...

RIP Billy Mays! Late night TV watchers will miss you dearly :-(


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

in his show pitchmen he'd bugout if you mentioned vince......billy was an intense dude!


----------



## xx69felicax (Apr 7, 2009)

damn, why is everyone dieing?!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Ed was just OLD, Farrah had cancer so it was bound to happen and Michael and Billy sound like they probably lived HARD. Intense people like Billy tend to be high strung which means high blood pressure which isn't something you want if you pan on living to a ripe old age.

Regardless, it wasn't a good week to be a celebrity, that is for sure. 

RIP to them all.


----------

